# Yankees themed bedroom



## RPP (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## taylor.bayly (Aug 11, 2013)

What kind of tape?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

taylor.bayly said:


> What kind of tape?


Blue frog  all you do is paint the room white,and tape the "blue frogy" in vertical lines,it sells at any home crappod,or local dollar store


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Did you shoot the photos with a panoramic camera?


----------



## RPP (Jul 24, 2013)

We used 3m Edgelock and yes it was a panoramic shot.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks really good

....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Besides it being the yanks, it looks great!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks sweet, all it needs is a framed jersey on that big wall!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks awesome, helps I'm a huge Yankee fan. I'd never paint that for a Red Sux fan. It'll give me bad juju.


----------



## RPP (Jul 24, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Looks awesome, helps I'm a huge Yankee fan. I'd never paint that for a Red Sux fan. It'll give me bad juju.


Same here


----------

